# My little experiment :)



## Mello (Mar 24, 2013)

So I made these two enclosures last night for my 2 new slings coming Monday. E. Cyanognathus and L. Parahybana. Since the E. Cyanognathus needs higher humidity than the LP I put some sphagnum moss on the very bottom and covered it with packed Eco earth and as you can see it is keeping moisture better than the enclosure with just Eco earth! Just thought I'd share 

View attachment 114624

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Mar 24, 2013)

This enclosure is quite unsuitable for E. cyanognathus. You should put it in vertical enclosure with lots of substrate. 2xDLS of substrate at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree they look big, even for an LP sling, what size is the LP sling? I have my 1/2" sling in a small deli container with a few holes in the top. for my 4"+ LP is in a 8x8x7 food container with ventilation on the lid and around the sides. LP's grow fast so you maybe ok with the setup although their is alot of hight.


----------



## Mello (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh I thought I read somewhere that Ephebopus were terrestrial? Learn something new every day...

MarkmD, the LP is 1 3/4". And these are like 7-8" long 3" tall and 3" wide. Little display things from michaels. I have a .5" obt in one as well and he keeps to his hide and has no problem eating. I like these cages and I really do not like deli cups lol.

---------- Post added 03-24-2013 at 05:09 PM ----------

But hey wouldn't my experiment be cool if I never mentioned slings would go in those cages? Lol...


----------



## poisoned (Mar 24, 2013)

No, Ephebopus spp. are sometimes arboreal as slings, but they dig deep burrows when they grow up.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 24, 2013)

As long as you don't use one for the Ephebopus, yep.    good job on your enclosures.  (And all you really need to do is buy a taller enclosure and fill it with damp sub for the Ephebopus, and then buy a terrestrial or semi arboreal to go in your now available one.)


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright mello, they just look big from the pics.


----------



## Mello (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you! Looks like I got some work to do before they get here tomorrow! What if I turn that same enclosure vertically and make the lid hinged?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 24, 2013)

Honestly, I would leave it as is and just get a different container for it.


----------



## Mello (Mar 24, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Honestly, I would leave it as is and just get a different container for it.


Any websites that sell the perfect fossorial enclosures you could link me to?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 24, 2013)

I am gonna assume the Ephepobus is also a sling, right?  I would say a modified Tupperware containers that is around 4-5" tall would suffice for a sling.  Should give it enough sub to burrow.


----------



## Mello (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea it is 1 1/4" I believe. Don't have it yet but thank you very much! I can get a container like that at the dollar store!


----------



## korg (Mar 25, 2013)

poisoned said:


> No, Ephebopus spp. are sometimes arboreal as slings


Just for the record, I think only E. murinus slings have been documented as using arboreal retreats in the wild.


----------



## poisoned (Mar 25, 2013)

korg said:


> Just for the record, I think only E. murinus slings have been documented as using arboreal retreats in the wild.


I've heard about E. cyanognathus making arboreal retreat in captivity. Although mine never had one and I have it since it was about 1.5 or maybe 2"


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2013)

korg said:


> Just for the record, I think only E. murinus slings have been documented as using arboreal retreats in the wild.


Also for the record, this spider will be in captivity, not in the wild.  Behaviors tend to be different when kept in an enclosure


----------



## korg (Mar 29, 2013)

Scar said:


> Also for the record, this spider will be in captivity, not in the wild.  Behaviors tend to be different when kept in an enclosure


Yeah, thanks for the clarification. I just thought "Ephebopus spp. are sometimes arboreal as slings" was a bit misleading, assuming the statement refers to observed natural behaviors. You can raise E. cyanognathus slings just fine in captivity with or without something to climb on.


----------

